# Emissions Solution



## OCDiesel (Jul 4, 2020)

We have a 2014 Cruze diesel at our shop atm and are performing emissions solutions on it (delete) and we have been flashing it and fighting getting it out of limp mode. No dtcs left stored in the ecu but still stuck left in limp mode. Just curious if anyone on here has successfully completed a delete on these things with no limp. Feel free to comment or message me personally with any info pertaining to this so i can get my customer back up and running.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

im pretty sure youre asking if someone has homebrewed a delete????

i havent

if youre asking have i delete my cruze with a purchased delete from when they used to sell them, yes i deleted my 14 with oz tuner delete

lemme know if youve done any 1.6l 2018/2019 diesel equinox i wanna delete on one


----------



## OCDiesel (Jul 4, 2020)

Were working with a company over seas but of course the communication barrier and timelines can be tough to deal with with the time difference. We have the capabilities to flash but not smart enough to hack the binary. Figured someone on here may have the capabilities or know someone that has a proper file fabbed up for these things.


----------

